# Friday December 21



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Just to be upfront: I fully intend to leave work today by noon.







Still, I don't know how I'm going to make it the next 4 hoursand 17 minutes.....





....there has to be something we can do to liven this place up...


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

good luck making it to noon. i have no idea how i will manage. it is slow slow slow here around Christmas time. might just go crazy myself.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ahhhhh the joys of still having to work. 

Our busy time was just before Christmas and the week after. All the construction crews would get their jobs done just before and then we would have to get our jobs done before the end of the year. It was miserable at times when we were outside in below zero temperatures trying to do our work just to make the company look good.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Trade you. We are busy here and I have to work tomorrow too. :sad:


You could always start another Scofield thread on BFT? :twisted:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a solid 3 hours of work to finish today. I am having a really hard time focusing. I should just knock it out and get to the mountains ASAP, yet here I am....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Ahhhhh the joys of still having to work.
> 
> Our busy time was just before Christmas and the week after. All the construction crews would get their jobs done just before and then we would have to get our jobs done before the end of the year. It was miserable at times when we were outside in below zero temperatures trying to do our work just to make the company look good.


It was a blast...uh...but I don't miss any of it.

...going back to bed.

.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm with you. Although it isn't as bad as the week leading up to the archery elk opener, I'm ready to get out of here.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Lucky for all of you, my jolly behind has to stay until 9 PM... Stupid VIP sale..


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Y'all have fun. I'll be in the office all day today. And all day Monday.

This is the best time to be at work. No clients calling - finally some time to attack all the work in the backlog instead of putting out fires all day.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

How do I say this, I work 4-10's so I played today. :grin:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I worked today, will work tomorrow, and Monday. 
Retail is sooooo much fun. ;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I left at 4 yesterday and wont be back in the office until the 2nd. Sleeping in was great!




-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There used to be a forum where if I wanted to kill a few hours and get some solid entertainment, I’d just post that the only good wolf is a dead wolf, and crack a cold Dew and pop some corn. 

I don’t think that would have the same effect here though.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> There used to be a forum where if I wanted to kill a few hours and get some solid entertainment, I'd just post that the only good wolf is a dead wolf, and crack a cold Dew and pop some corn.
> 
> I don't think that would have the same effect here though.


Well, the Expo is only a couple of months away. That usually has the ability to rile folks up a good bit. The big orange will be picking a new Secretary of the Interior as well. It is a sign of internet malaise that the most commented on thread right now is one featuring Bambi.

Back to the original topic, I'm stuck here at work and the forecast storm never materialized. I want to go fishing so bad right now (either back to Strawberry or even a couple hours on the lopro) I'm about ready to fake Salmonella poisoning or some other dire illness to get out. -O,-


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yesterday did my 12 hour shift, out by 3 pm and spent the rest of the afternoon with my grandson for his birthday.


----------

